# New to Martial Talk, Combat Hapkido



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

Introducing myself: Bobby Harbin, Fort Worth Texas. 

I've been reading threads for some months now while researching Hapkido and Taekwondo. Very Informative stuff here so I decided to Join. 

My first Martial Art was Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan. I started training in the early 80s in Rotan, Texas through the American Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan Federation (Now Closed) earning First Dan Black Belt in 1986. My Lineage as follows: 

Instructor: Joseph Hernandez, Rotan Texas, 2nd Dan Black Belt (at the time)

Master Instructor: Master Steven Alcala, Sweetwater, Texas, 5th Dan Black Belt (at the time)

Senior Master Instructor: Dale Higginbotham, Abilene, Texas, 6th or 7th Dan Black Belt  (at the time)

Grand Master: GM John Chu, Nacadoches, Texas 8th Dan. 

I have continued to train in Taekwondo under other instructors over the years as all of my original Instructors have since passed away except Joseph Hernandez who switched to Kook Sool Won. I have Trained with GM Dr. Dong Ja Yang when he came to train with us in Texas through Mster Dale Higginbotham in Abilene, Texas. I moved to Florida and Trained with Master Y.K. Kim in Orlando Florida for 2 years. I Joined the Army and was stationed at Fort Bragg, NC. There I trained with Grand Master Myong Sok Namkung Mayes in in Spring Lake, North Carolina. I recently started Training with GM Won Chik Park in Fort Worth Texas. For the past couple of years I have continued to train on my own with my sons to retain skills and knowledge of Poomse. 

Recently I have started training in Combat Hapkido using the Distance Learning Program of the International Combat Hapkido Federation. I am enjoying that very much, Learning a lot,  and looking forward to meeting Grand Master Pellegrini and Master David Rivas at upcoming seminars and the 20th Year Anniversery Conference coming up in November. I am also researching many Hapkido books and DVDs by GM Pellegrini, Marc Tedeschi, Steve Sexton, Master Hui Son Choe, Master Bong Soo Han,  Dr. He-Young Kimm, and Master Kwang Sik Myung. 


 Would Love to hear from anyone currently training in Combat Hapkido and/or anyone who Trained in the American Taekwondo Moo Duk Kwan Federation in Texas in the 1980s. 

Thanks So much Everyone for all the great Posts out there. 

Sincerely, 

Bobby Harbin
Fort Worth, Tx


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!  Enjoy


----------



## seasoned (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Bobby, see you around the site.............


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard the good ship Martial Talk and may I compliment you on your informative introduction :tup:.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Tons of KMA talk going on around here!


----------



## HapKiDo Bob (Jun 7, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome aboard the good ship Martial Talk and may I compliment you on your informative introduction :tup:.



Thank you good sir.

Bob


----------



## mmartist (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello Bobby, welcome to MT!  Great to have another KMA practitioner here!  We've got a lively bunch here all bringing something to the table, I look forward to seeing you in the discussion threads.


----------



## dfiumano624 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT Bobby!  I currently take TKD, and am considering trying out Combat Hapkido as well.   Hope you enoy the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2012)

I see I didn't say hello or welcome.  I think I may have in one of your other threads.

Anyway, welcome!  We do have a Hapkido section in MT.  It doesn't get the attention some other sub-threads do, but there are Hapkido practitioners here, including myself.

Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

